# My Uncles "Tale"



## TankBuster (Jan 10, 2006)

My uncle served in vietnam with the 101st airborne near the dmz. One day , while he was helping soldiers at an aid station(He was a medic) he bent over to tie his boots. All of a sudden, a shot went off. Apparently a sniper was outside the camp and had picked my uncles rump as a target. Six minutes later a UH-1 (Huey) flew over on its way south when the door gunner spotted the sniper and lit him up.My uncle got home and was given the Purple Heart.med;


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 10, 2006)

So he got hit in the butt then ?


----------



## TankBuster (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah. Pretty bad too. couldn't sit down or sleep on his back for a month.


----------

